# White spotty discolored leaves



## FrayedKnott (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a mother plant that needs some attention. She's in 5 gal pot of soil, I've been feeding her 1tsp FF grow big, 1tsp thrive alive b1, 1/2 tbl epson salt for magnesium now and then, watering once a week, under floro lights.

Any ideas as to what is causing this or lacking would help.

Thanks!


----------



## PocketAces09 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. Almost identical situation. What's your ph at?


----------



## FrayedKnott (Feb 2, 2010)

ph is at 6.75


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2010)

It looks like residue from spraying your plants. Are you foliar feeding?


----------



## FrayedKnott (Feb 2, 2010)

Haven't sprayed them with anything. The white specks look like dust from a distance but doesn't rub off when handling the leaves


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm thinking bugs of some sort, have you check the bottom of the leaves?


----------



## FrayedKnott (Feb 2, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I'm thinking bugs of some sort, have you check the bottom of the leaves?



Thanks for stopping by umbra. I was worried about bugs too, but there is nothing on the underside of the leaves.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 2, 2010)

Half a TABLESPOON of MgSO4 'now and then'? Don't you think this is a bit much? I use 1 level teaspoon in 1 gallon of water about once per fortnight, and that seems like plenty!


----------



## PocketAces09 (Feb 7, 2010)

I flushed my soil and started watering with weak F.F. solution ph'd to 6.2. New growth seems to be doing better, see if it lasts though...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 7, 2010)

Its one of 2 things. Mites or fungus. I am leaning toward fungus. Flip the leaves over and look for mites. Get a scope if need be. If no mites are seen, its  fungus. Increase air flow and go to Home Depot and get Organicide. Treat is twice weekly until its gone. Well it might never actually leave what it already started but you will cripple the spreading of it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like mites to me to.


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 8, 2010)

you have powdery mildew...

look it up and see if it matches your symptoms


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont think it its the above. I am almost sure its fungus after looking at it on the big screen.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah ...my monitor sucks...but I'll take ya'lls word on it.  Especially CMD...you just went through a bout with the mildew didn't ya?  I know the 2 can look similar, but I've not had to deal with either (knock on wood) yet.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah maybe he is right.


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 10, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Yeah ...my monitor sucks...but I'll take ya'lls word on it. Especially CMD...you just went through a bout with the mildew didn't ya? I know the 2 can look similar, but I've not had to deal with either (knock on wood) yet.


 
I'm still dealing with it on my Hash Plants..

it can really get away from you if you don't treat it...

early treatment is the key...if I were you I'd get some Green Cure or Serenade (preferably the GC) and apply...

it won't hurt

both products are under $10

If I'm right, you'll have a much better shot at dealing with it successfully if you catch it and treat it now..

(BTW, I hope I'm _*not*_ right and that you just splashed some nutes on your leaves or something... )


----------

